# Working abroad as an Electrician



## Goulash02 (May 10, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I from Canada, and aiming to get my Construction Electrician Red Seal. My girlfriend and I are thinking about moving to Thailand, or somewhere else abroad. I know there must different certifications in different countries, so I was just wondering if anyone knows if the Canadian Red Seal will enable me to be fast tracked through other countries processes. Or even if someone knows where I could find out about other countries certification, if any is required.

Thanks!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Goulash02 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I from Canada, and aiming to get my Construction Electrician Red Seal. My girlfriend and I are thinking about moving to Thailand, or somewhere else abroad. I know there must different certifications in different countries, so I was just wondering if anyone knows if the Canadian Red Seal will enable me to be fast tracked through other countries processes. Or even if someone knows where I could find out about other countries certification, if any is required.
> 
> Thanks!


This link may help you But I am not sure,,,Good luck 

Welcome to the forum............:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a friend who's lived in Phucket for years and loves it. Says you can live very cheap there.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

dronai said:


> I have a friend who's lived in Phucket for years and loves it. Says you can live very cheap there.


 I often call Long Island Fxck-it since it's only good for money here.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Thailand?Certifications?Work?LOL!


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

dronai said:


> I have a friend who's lived in Phucket for years and loves it. Says you can live very cheap there.


 Sorry!!! Can't resist.

If you don't like living there ... ... Phucket! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

He is a Masseuse  I think he's worked on John Travolta


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

dronai said:


> He is a Masseuse  I think he's worked on John Travolta



Maybe it went the other way around.....


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

In New Zealand I think you just have to show proof of your foreign registration then take a refresher course.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I used to work with a site super who had worked on the Burj Dubai and a few other epic international projects like that. He told me if I was licensed and worked in the middle east my compensation could be equal to an engineer's...assuming I was actually good. There is a lot of that type of stuff going on and it will go on for a long time.

Something I kept in the back of my mind since then.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Bangkok electric shower

http://www.wowasis.com/travelblog/?p=2308


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I think it would be neat to work overseas for a year. But, not in a place like india.:no:


----------



## Modern Castle Inc. (Nov 9, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> I think it would be neat to work overseas for a year. But, not in a place like india.:no:


http://www.kbr.com/Careers/


----------



## toklover (May 7, 2012)

Living in Australia, Ive got the luxury of travelling to asia fairly cheaply, all I can say is, if you do want to work in thailand doing electrical.

A: make sure its for a overseas company

B: make sure its industrial

C: Consult a financial adviser about taxation laws concerning your country and the country in which you would like to work

The electrical work in asian(some) countries are horrendous, I'll post some pics when I get home 

I myself have comtemplated working in non-english speaking countries, in my case I wanted to work in japan and iceland, the reality is there will be a language barrier, and also be aware that these countries might follow IEC & metric systems


----------



## Goulash02 (May 10, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the feed back and information! I really appriciate it! I am loving this site!


----------

